# Any reefers on the east end of Toronto? Close to Pickering?



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

I moved to the Toronto-Pickering border and was wondering if there any reefers in the area?


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Are you kidding? Most everybody I want to get stuff from is in that area. Just go to the buy and sell section and you'll see.


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

Dax said:


> Are you kidding? Most everybody I want to get stuff from is in that area. Just go to the buy and sell section and you'll see.


I always find the ones on the west end


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Take a look around, there is a club in your area! DRC club. They recently did a frag meeting, I know, as I cut the corals  Most of them are in the Shwa! but that is closer for you than it was for me!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Claremont here. I've got a few corals to put up for sale... maybe I'll snap some photos tonight...


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm in pickering too, have some zoa frags and speckled rbta for sale


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

Post some pics! I'm in need of stock unfortunately nothing to offer other than cash at this point!


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah I'll hopefully do that tonight, where in pickering are you?


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Found some pics on my phone, will post better ones tonight. 
First is bright red zoas that I recently fragged, second is speckled rbta, also recently fragged very close to completely healed.


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

JayPetro said:


> Yeah I'll hopefully do that tonight, where in pickering are you?


I'm actually in Toronto I'm east of east avenue just by the rouge river park I can walk to Pickering in under 10 minutes


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice I'm just on the other side of the rouge just east of altona


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I live in whitby, it about 15 mins on 401 from Scarborough. Currently no frags but in a couple months probably.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

finally got pics up: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=260371#post260371


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

50seven said:


> finally got pics up: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=260371#post260371


Pm with your info id like to grad some xenia off you, im thinking of growing it on one of my sides of the tank, either that or GSP but GSP is like the worst thing to kill I found, it survives everything.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Scarborough here!


----------

